# ear sets?



## Purple-peep (May 14, 2009)

Do the ears drop at some point? Libby has one ear now that sits lower? It looks kind of funny, so I'm hoping that the other will drop to match.

TIA!


----------



## totallytotontuffy (May 16, 2007)

It could be worse...she could look like Tuffy did when she was a puppy :HistericalSmiley: 
[attachment=54734:ear_sidways2.jpg]
She seemed to have one ear up and one ear down for the longest time but not to worry, they both eventually dropped. Libby is absolutely adorable!


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

There is a good possibility that it will drop...I know litters can have some puppies with dropped ears and other puppies with ears that haven't fully dropped yet. It may also just be a slight "fault" she has in one reason why she was placed in a pet home or something, just like if she had a slightly high rear, or something like that. I haven't noticed her ears being offset on her pictures, though. lol


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

I can't help it, I'm laughing as I'm thinking back. Pixie was my little bat dog. It was the cutest dang thing! Yes, the ears will probably both drop, this is something my breeder reasured me of. Here is a puppy picture of my Pixie and a picture of her now!


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

Don't be alarmed just yet. Althought I don't have a pic, Star had one ear that was down, while his left ear flopped back. Eventually he had a matched pair! :biggrin:


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

Oh, and one lopsided. And one more of the bat ears because it was just so dang cute!


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

QUOTE (08chrissy08 @ Jul 6 2009, 10:40 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=801926


> Oh, and one lopsided. And one more of the bat ears because it was just so dang cute![/B]


How cute! :wub: Pixie's bat ears were kool!

Libby will be adorable :wub: no matter what, but I'm sure they will drop.


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

I once fostered a puppy with bat ears like that. They did both drop. Very cute while it lasted.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

They others seem to have answered your question, but I could not resist saying how cute those bunny ears are on all the pups.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Your baby is precious and cute as can be!!! Love the pic in the siggy~~~


----------



## cleterdog (Jun 23, 2011)

Papillon??


----------



## BellaEnzo (Nov 1, 2011)

I wouldn't worry too much! Bella went thru this stage where she had semi bat ears and then one dropped. I don't recall being too considered with it so it must of not been long before the other one dropped. I wish I had a pic to show you but I'm at work. Just the other day I noticed one of Enzo's ears is doing something a little funny, not sure if it's the ear or the hair yet, but he was just groomed. I'll let you know if he turns into a little batman lol


----------



## Isabella's Mommy (Nov 20, 2012)

Isabella went from set ears to "Gizmo" ears when she was around 8 weeks old. A week before we went to get her both ears were perfect. Then a week after we had her the ears went " Gizmo" once more. Our breeder says they will fold down and we will miss the old her. She is very adorable. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------

